# testosterone enanthate cycle



## JulianOG (Jun 20, 2015)

I want to start a first testosterone enanthate cycle, but need help finding a reputable genuine seller of testosterone. I would gladly accept help from online members


----------



## brazey (Jun 21, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Bigjim5 (Jun 21, 2015)

JulianOG said:


> I want to start a first testosterone enanthate cycle, but need help finding a reputable genuine seller of testosterone. I would gladly accept help from online members


First, welcome. Second, read the rules. Third, open your eyes.


----------



## mavrelinho33 (Jun 22, 2015)

hello everybody!!!i have started a cycle of testosterone enanthate long story short 2 days after my first 250 inection i checked my total testosterone and estradiol and the test increased slightly and estradiol a little bit more by 10 points.does it mean my testosterone its fake oR it takes more time for serum testosterone levels to increase?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 22, 2015)

mavrelinho33 said:


> hello everybody!!!i have started a cycle of testosterone enanthate long story short 2 days after my first 250 inection i checked my total testosterone and estradiol and the test increased slightly and estradiol a little bit more by 10 points.does it mean my testosterone its fake oR it takes more time for serum testosterone levels to increase?



Definitely fake-I would let my Dr know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrelinho33 (Jun 25, 2015)

fak i ordered from eurobolic.eu does anybody know if the site is legit?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 25, 2015)

mavrelinho33 said:


> fak i ordered from eurobolic.eu does anybody know if the site is legit?



Oh my god not them!!!!!!  I would mail it back as fast as possible and order from one of the great sponsors on this site!!!!


----------



## mavrelinho33 (Jun 25, 2015)

what sponsors you mean my friend


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 26, 2015)

From this site.  Go to sponsor forums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrelinho33 (Jul 5, 2015)

Anybody knows gentex laboratories products.Are they legit?


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Jul 5, 2015)

Yea look through the sponsor's brother and read read read  you should find what your looking for.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

mavrelinho33 said:


> Anybody knows gentex laboratories products.Are they legit?



Read stickies-start with source checking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 17, 2015)

what's ur goals? t-e can be a base. u want  bulking or cutting?


----------

